# Band name change



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

My acoustic band is now called Japan Set Ablaze (previously being Acoustic Autopsy). And now we have a couple of originals (we've only recorded one so far). Go! and tell me what you think.


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

I hated the vocals, he was trying to fit in too many syllables in places where it doesent belong. The riff for the verse is fine but you need to change it up much more.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I just read a long and interesting thread about playing originals Vrs. covers.

Then I looked up this thread and heard what I guess is an original song.

I would realy like to take some time and be constructive BUT I am old and neither have the time or patience anymore.

Good luck to Japan and may the music gods be kind to you.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Japn set ablaze - Yeah, less words per measure. Also there places were the vocals wer like slightly off, maybe a 16th or 32nd of tone.


----------

